# Promoting your site via MySpace.com



## kentphoto

Just wondering who here promotes their site using myspace.com ?
A friend of mine suggested it, and it seems like it may be a good way to get some traffic to your sites. 

Any opinions on this? Or am I so out of the loop that using myspace is just a given ?

This darn interweb business.


----------



## DickTees.net

We've been on there for quite some time. We get some traffic from our profile.


----------



## monkeylantern

Any low cost or free site that increases exposure seems like a good addition.


----------



## Vtec44

I think it works best if you have a combination of many advertising methods. Generally, there's no one method that will bring the most traffic for everyone. So like monkeylantern said, any low cost or free method is always a great addition.


----------



## Rodney

Oddly enough, I just had my first sale referred fromy myspace.com last week. Someone had my website linked in their myspace profile and one of their friends bought a t-shirt.


----------



## TheJunkyard

MySpace is HUGE right now....especially with the younger people. It can't hurt and its FREE...gotta love that.


----------



## statc

Yeah It's a good place to promote. Just gotta make sure that you stand out from everyone else. Everyone has become pretty much immune to ads.


----------



## skibum

Originally we thought MySpace wouldn't work... however we have a significant amount of store owners that link to their store on Printfection from their MySpace profiles and it's working! We get lots of sales from MySpace profile links.

We even setup our own MySpace page to promote Printfection in general (although we need to work on getting some more friends!). It's a very interesting way to promote, and very web 2.0!!!


----------



## BurnTees

also check out http://www.mydrobe.com


----------



## Rodney

That mydrobe site looks like a pretty neat twist on the myspace thing.


----------



## STURspoon

YES MYSPACE ROCKS !!!!! I made about 20 sales on myspace. Im out of stock because of them hahaha


----------



## DesignSource

Yeah I can't argue with free promotion. But like everything else, you have to work it. People don't throw money at you. And soon enough, there will be something new and MS will be yesterdays new. BUT, it is free and there are a LOT of ppl on it.


----------



## shakes

i am not a fan of myspace, and youd only be one page in a sea of almost 70 million, but as ive said to bands i know, its a must. its free, popular, and a simple way to reach out to a lot of new people.


----------



## shirtguy

Any free site is worth doing


----------



## WeeJames

I've signed up for myspace now and think its grand.. except for the millions of requests to join a "Make Money From Filling In Surveys" or "Live Cam Teens" group..


----------



## MDGCMD

When it comes to MySpace, do they even have a shopping area? What kind of online demographics do they have compared to e-bay?


----------



## Effyxx

I've been using Myspace to promote my shirts. I got this program called MySpace Suite which automatically adds and sends a message to up to 3,000 people at a time in your criteria. Within a week of being on Myspace, I've got over 600 friends and over 3,000 views. I've also convinced a lot of people to put me in their Top 8, which is even better exposure.


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai

Do not underestimate the power of MySpace. Comedian Dane Cook was able to sell 1 million DVDs using his MySpace page.


----------



## Rodney

I don't think I fully understand myspace marketing.



> Within a week of being on Myspace, I've got over 600 friends and over 3,000 views.


How does that translate into more sales? 

What benefit is it to get more "friends" on myspace?


----------



## Effyxx

The more friends you have on Myspace, the better the chances of someone coming across your page via someone else's profile. The more friends I have, the more lists I'm found on, and that means more visits. I've also been sure to add people who fit the image of the target of my shirts. And also, by being someone's friend, you can post comments on their page - another way I promote my new products - you can't do that if you aren't listed as someones friend. This also applies for posting Bulletins.

More friends = more reach which should theoretically = more sales.


----------



## Jae

I wouldn't abuse the bulletin system, though. Use it to announce new designs, products and actual news. Some vendors/designers are posting bulletins constantly - quizzes and nonsense - thinking that that's marketing/promotion. Instead all their bulletins just become "noise", psychologically - even ones with real content.


----------



## Solmu

Effyxx said:


> I got this program called MySpace Suite which automatically adds and sends a message to up to 3,000 people at a time in your criteria.


How exactly is that not spam?


----------



## RAHchills

Solmu said:


> How exactly is that not spam?


The person has to agree to be your friend for you to be able to blitz them with your marketing.


----------



## mrmagic2713

i didnt know that you could promote product on my-space for free, but i do know that my-space is a monster hit (especaily with the young urban crowd) right now. so if you have a shirt that appeals to that demographic, you cant go wrong with my-space.


----------



## Effyxx

Jae said:


> I wouldn't abuse the bulletin system, though. Use it to announce new designs, products and actual news. Some vendors/designers are posting bulletins constantly - quizzes and nonsense - thinking that that's marketing/promotion. Instead all their bulletins just become "noise", psychologically - even ones with real content.


Exactly. I'm careful not to go posting bulletins every day with worthless announcements "Hey, check out my profile for no reason! Comment me!" but rather when I add a new design, or if I'm looking for bands to rep, announcing contests, or recently, when I redesigned the entire page from the bottom up. I've probably posted about 3 or 4 bulletins and each time they've brought in a lot of comments/views.



> i didnt know that you could promote product on my-space for free, but i do know that my-space is a monster hit (especaily with the young urban crowd) right now. so if you have a shirt that appeals to that demographic, you cant go wrong with my-space.


Yep, my designs are exactly that... for lack of a better definition I would say they're shirts that "emo kids" would wear - which is most of MySpace. There's also some shirts with some references to popular comedians from Myspace.


----------



## Effyxx

Solmu said:


> How exactly is that not spam?


Sorry for a double post... but what you said is the beautiful thing about MySpace. Most people are so anxious to have as many friends as possible on their list so they seem more popular, that they'll happilly add you to their list. I won't lie and sit here and say its in no way similar to spamming but the whole mindset on Myspace is so radically different than say email marketing (or spamming if you want to go that far) that it's basically apples and oranges.


----------



## Solmu

So in mechanics it's essentially no different, but because of the demographic it's actually (potentially) desirable, or if unwelcome then perhaps brushed off as part of the 'system'. Interesting.

Personally I really hate MySpace, but I've seen how successful (read: completely ubiquitous) it is amongst a certain highly moneyed/desirable young demographic, so I can't dispute it's usefulness.


----------



## Effyxx

Solmu said:


> So in mechanics it's essentially no different, but because of the demographic it's actually (potentially) desirable, or if unwelcome then perhaps brushed off as part of the 'system'. Interesting.


Exactly. I'm not glorifying it, but it's working. People advertise their own personal profiles (comment my pictures, send me a message, fill out this profile, write on my wall, etc) as much, if not more, than a lot of bands or other companies who SHOULD be doing all the advertising. Obviously I don't plan on using this method forever, but it's a good way to build a core audience for your stuff.


----------



## VolleyChick

I've been using it a while and if you have a niche type product (mine is volleyball) it can be a good source. I haven't done any mass addition of "friends" but I do set aside some time each week to add people in volleyball groups and alot of their friends then write to me to be added. I have almost 200 people - drop in the bucket I know, but with a few exceptions they are all into vball so its pretty much totally my market.

One thing I've done is make up some volleyball myspace layouts that I host on the dotcom - and I include "layout by vc" in the code as a link. That way if someone uses the layout & thier friend views it and likes it, they'll see where it came from & hopefully will check out the site. I try to use designs from the shirts on the layouts and then include a link to the item in the store in the column next to the codes too. I've also made a few comment graphics with the .com included that I post for birthdays or congratulations, etc. and usually get more friend requests after they're up. 

I have used the bulletin to announce new designs but don't do it too much - I know I don't read half of the ones I get - so no need to bombard people. I'm not sure how many sales I've gotten, but I do know I get additional traffic to the site from ms, so the effort, at least to me, is worth it. 

Di


----------



## jarzium

just remove the music. i hate myspace with music.


----------



## alyssarockaway

Effyxx said:


> I've been using Myspace to promote my shirts. I got this program called MySpace Suite which automatically adds and sends a message to up to 3,000 people at a time in your criteria. Within a week of being on Myspace, I've got over 600 friends and over 3,000 views. I've also convinced a lot of people to put me in their Top 8, which is even better exposure.


which program do you use, might i ask?


----------



## onetytersx

ugh.... he said myspace suite... i tried it but it didnt work for me. i used the free trial one and it did not work. the basic program starts at 49.99 up to 199. anyone else here tried myspace suite?


----------



## Effyxx

I get emails from ADOTAS, I've never paid attention to them, but the title of this particular email was How To Market Using Myspace... here's the link, it's an interesting read for anyone who wants to start using Myspace:

http://www.adotas.com/2006/05/myspace-marketing-101-how-to-win-friends-and-influence-people/


----------



## dkdc

Hi - I have what is probably a silly question, but I'm just not clear on how "companies" post on myspace. I have friends who have their own site. When you are all talking about being on myspace, do you just start one as any regular individual would or is there another type of profile for companies? Am I making any sense?


----------



## Rodney

> When you are all talking about being on myspace, do you just start one as any regular individual would or is there another type of profile for companies? Am I making any sense?


You would just start a new profile but have it be about a company instead of about a person. There' no special profile at myspace for t-shirt companies or anything, people just use the profile system for their company and add "friends" so the company profile can send bulletins to those "friends".


----------



## gmille39

I would suspect every teen or early twentysomething has a site on myspace. If that's your market then go for it.


----------



## Jasonda

A good article about marketing on Myspace:

http://www.smallbusinessbranding.com/590/myspace-marketing/


----------



## Jasonda

Another article:

http://publications.mediapost.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=Articles.showArticleHomePage&art_aid=50891

Hitwise: Social Media Drives E-Commerce Traffic

Some relevant bits from the article:

"..The Hitwise study also revealed the impact that social sites have had in driving traffic to other industries on the Web. Shopping and classified sites, for instance, received 2.4% of their visits directly from MySpace in September--an 83% increase since March. "

"..Even industries that don't market heavily on MySpace, such as apparel and accessories, benefit from traffic coming from the site. The sites of teen-oriented brands such as American Eagle Outfitters and Hot Topic are among the most popular visited by MySpace users, according to the HitWise study."


----------



## ravgoel

Myspace is preety cool. I haven't made any sale from that yet - maybe because I recently went on it. I think its a good way of networking and getting your stuff around.


----------



## willieeclark

STURspoon said:


> YES MYSPACE ROCKS !!!!! I made about 20 sales on myspace. Im out of stock because of them hahaha


Did you actually advertise your product on myspace or did you direct your sales from myspace to your web site? I have been on myspace for at least a year but I have never tried to sell my art work or t-shirts on my space. I do graphite portraits, airbrush, and heat transfers. I need some feed back on how to advertise on myspace. Please advise. Information from anywhere in the community would be appreciated.


----------



## Binary01

i dont even look at bulletins on dorkspace.... i have 3 accounts but only work with one of them...... myspace is over saturated with crap and you can post bulletins but the trick is to post comments with a visual flyer and a website link.....


----------



## Showtime Tee's

237am said:


> i dont even look at bulletins on dorkspace.... i have 3 accounts but only work with one of them...... myspace is over saturated with crap and you can post bulletins but the trick is to post comments with a visual flyer and a website link.....


 I agree on posting comments with a visual of your shirts and a link to your website, but I also like to include a coupon code to give them another incentive to check out your website (who doesn't like saving money?).


----------



## Stabb

I know for bands, myspace is actually the most important web presence you can have online. Some bands completely skip having a normal website and just have their URL link to their myspace profile.

I feel like a lot of traffic gets to clothing stores through band profiles (via endorsements). In this day and age, you can't not have a myspace profile. Its an absolute must.


----------



## Dan K

We promoted on myspace heavily at the beginning and it was very valuable. We used a bot called spyderX for a while. These things are against myspace policy, and they will catch on if you use them too much. We had our account mostly shut down. At this point it is still up for the most part although on some peoples friend lists we appear as 'deleted profile' even though the profile is still there. About 8 months ago myspace did restrict our account (during the height of us using the bot) so now we can only receive bulletins, messages and comments and we cannot send any of those things rendering it pretty useless to us...

In addition, as our business grew and got busier, we fould that most of the myspace hits were either just fishing around for prices, the lowest prices on the lowest volumes, and they became a drag on our system rather than a valuable resource... It's a good way to market for some and we got some decent small business out of it when that is what we were looking for, but at this point there are much better more profitable ways that we market...


----------



## MentinkiZM

These have been on the forums for a while now, but I'm sure they are buried rather deep so I will post them again here to help the people currently looking. I have attached 2 tutorials Ive made about advertising on myspace. One is how to do it with a program like you guys have been talking about (I hate FriendBot Suite, this tutorial is for FriendBlaster Pro), the second just has some tips and tricks on how to make your company stand out and advertise. Hope it helps! 

-MzM


----------



## Stabb

MentinkiZM said:


> These have been on the forums for a while now, but I'm sure they are buried rather deep so I will post them again here to help the people currently looking. I have attached 2 tutorials Ive made about advertising on myspace. One is how to do it with a program like you guys have been talking about (I hate FriendBot Suite, this tutorial is for FriendBlaster Pro), the second just has some tips and tricks on how to make your company stand out and advertise. Hope it helps!
> 
> -MzM


Wow, this will be helpful. Thanks a lot/


----------



## Thomas Coterie

it can't hurt to have one. it is free.


----------



## imahottee

I've found it to be pretty useful. For what it's worth: It seems like the major "ZOMG MySpace will save the world!" period is over. For instance, Snorg and Busted Tees have had their sites stagnant for over a year now. 

Not that that means everything - or even anything. There's always a way to make it work, I think. The advice I can give is to do a search for relevant terms you want to reach people, people you think would be interested in your tees. For example, we've got a Hoverboard shirt, so I'm adding people whose favorite films include "Back to the Future."


----------



## gvnikki

We've gotten some traffic from myspace but no orders yet. If nothing else, it helps to get your name out to friends of friends of friends. We've got a link on our website leading to our myspace & facebook pages.


----------



## cuzo1978

on myspace you can set up a myspace advertising account and adv your store and dont have to set up a myspace page, 

you can break it down to demographics , geographics , the target market you want to exactly view your ads. I have done it and the ads works , it is similiar to google ads but you do get results quickly........

https://advertise.myspace.com/


----------



## withindustries

question: if myspace has made it so that the BOTS cannot get past the "code" is there any benifit for getting the friend finder bots?

thanks


----------



## Artsplace-CBR

I am on myspace but how do you advertise there, do they have a place to setup my site?


----------



## ReiRei

I've never used MySpace before...so...this might be really silly question...

I started my clothing brand about 10 days ago, and now I'm thinking to sign up for myspace.
I don't want make one under my name, but I don't see any account type for companies. I see there are Personal, Musician, Comedian, and Filmmaker. If I try to make one with Personal type, they require to type your first and last name.
Which account type should I use? or are you using??

And a second question...if I don't know anyone who's using myspace = 0 friends on the account, how do I get friends? or how do people find me?

Thank you


----------



## MrBoomFA

Also a good one and I am sure you know this, but twitter and tumblr, Brings good traffic to all your sites as well. Hope it works out


----------

